# Christmas tree dilemma!



## LisaO71 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ok so Christmas tree goes up tomorrow but I know my lovely little Billy will pull it down before I've even switched the lights on as at almost 4 months, he is into everything! Any tips please? I think I'm going to need to think this one through!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You could put it on a table, or behind some sort of barrier - or just be prepared to rescue things a lot


----------



## Clairabella (Jan 31, 2015)

We put our tree in a playpen when we had a pup. We did the same thing when the children were crawling!!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Not sure about tips... we had our tree when we first brought home Bear and he was too small to do any major damage. Perhaps don't hang lights on the bottom branches where he can reach the wires, if you are scared of him nibbling on those. One other thing to keep in mind is some trees are sprayed with chemicals that can be toxic to pets, so I would watch for nibbling on branches if you have a live tree that you did not cut down yourself.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Definitely put the less cherished decorations on the bottom branches, and no edible things like cookies, chocolate or candy canes. It's a good chance to teach a good a "leave it" or "come away from that". Keep him on a house lead for periods when you don't want the mayhem and can't supervise.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually thinking back to previous years the thing which has done the most damage to Christmas trees of the past are dogs wagging tails  I only have unbreakable ornaments so no huge harm done when a waggy tail bashes into the tree and sends things flying


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

*American 'poos*

Reading 2ndhand's response reminds me that our poor 'poos in the states are missing their fluffy tails... I hope this practice stops soon.


----------



## Dillon's mummy (Nov 1, 2015)

Our Dillon is into everything and chews anything! I literally put the tree up then sprayed the bottom of it with anti dog chew, bitter apple from Amazon and he hasn't touched it since! All he does is drink the water out of the bottom of the base but I can cope with that!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We elevated our tree. It worked a treat and we didn't put anything edible on it! Also kept the presents elsewhere.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Didn't risk it with Dudley's first Christmas (despite him being 10 months old - or maybe because of!) so we had a smaller one on a table, the following year we kept the lower branches pretty empty (as could be seem on the V's Turkey vid!), kept the lounge door shut when we were not in it and just saying 'AH!' a lot when he went near the dec's!


----------



## mickyboy (Feb 7, 2017)

*Chewing when out*

When I go out for hour or two come to find marleys has been chewing some chair legs has lots of toys help


----------

